# Do cats...



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Know Brazilian JiuJitsu?

I swear mine does nothing but grapple with a paper bag. I often see it passing to mount (successfully) and then asserting his dominance like nobody's business.

Now, I'm not a BJJ practitioner, but I do recognise good skills when I see them. Can someone shed some insight on whether cats are natural BJJ fighters?

:rofl:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think BJJ has a jugular move. I could be wrong.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd like to add that I'm not, though. It's never happened before 

:laugh:


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

I think your right, if you watch two cats fight one will pull guard and fight from its back.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

my cat is small and always gets flattened and yes - she goes straight to guard and throws hook combinations off her back and then if she catches a person - i.e me she reverses the guard so she is holding on with her front 2 legs and kicking the crap outta my arm....move over Royce, Chino is in da house:yes:


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

i think animals are very much in tune with their bodies (unlike moi), theres a vid on the net of a couple bears fighting and u can see bits of jui jitsu in there. the vids on youtube, just type bears fighting


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope that you all have wifes that forced you to get cats or at least have a dog running around in the background somewere.

I cant stand the little shits.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sure my daughter has been doing triangle drills since she was 6 months old.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> I hope that you all have wifes that forced you to get cats or at least have a dog running around in the background somewere.


You're aware that, for the most part, that's actually a pleasure, not a penance for people, right? :rofl:


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

*goes away to check what penance means on google*


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

1. An act of self-mortification or devotion performed voluntarily to show sorrow for a sin or other wrongdoing.

2. A sacrament in some Christian churches that includes contrition, confession to a priest, acceptance of punishment, and absolution. Also called reconciliation.

Nope youve lost me , completely


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

mine wrestles with cardboard boxes i'm glad to hear your cat does similar as i was thinkin mine had some mental defect


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> 1. An act of self-mortification or devotion performed voluntarily to show sorrow for a sin or other wrongdoing.
> 
> 2. A sacrament in some Christian churches that includes contrition, confession to a priest, acceptance of punishment, and absolution. Also called reconciliation.
> 
> Nope youve lost me , completely


Now take the meaning out of it and try to broaden the idea. Generalize it.

Say, the exclamation "sacrilege!" when someone says something 'wrong'. There's a deviation of the meaning of the word; and with "penance" I meant 'punishment'. For many people having cats and dogs is not a penance, ie for many people having cats and dogs is not exactely something you'd consider a punishment for them, in fact it can be quite the contraire ;-)

...I'm telling you, I should be an editor of some sort 

-------------------------------

EDIT: I forgot to add with intent I used the word 'sacrilege'.

I used it because often when we use it, it has nothing to do with religious topics/views, but we use it anyway. Penance too is meant to be religious but it's used beyond its literal meaning.

(I should go to bed, I'm fumigating already...... google THAT :laugh


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Now take the meaning out of it and try to broaden the idea. Generalize it.
> 
> Say, the exclamation "sacrilege!" when someone says something 'wrong'. There's a deviation of the meaning of the word; and with "penance" I meant 'punishment'. For many people having cats and dogs is not a penance, ie for many people having cats and dogs is not exactely something you'd consider a punishment for them, in fact it can be quite the contraire ;-)
> 
> ...I'm telling you, I should be an editor of some sort


You should be hung from your ankles in the centre of the city for all to see. :rofl:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't be jealous of my eloquency.

I just learned that vapid and prosaic are synonyms. Howwzat! :laugh:


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

There was defo an easier way of saying that.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, UK-MMA english lessons are go!

And yes, my 2 cats Ronnie and Reggie are always fighting and their ground games are enviable!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> There was defo an easier way of saying that.


But where is the fun in that?


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> But where is the fun in that?


Theres no fun in grammar :laugh:


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> Don't be jealous of my eloquency.
> 
> I just learned that vapid and prosaic are synonyms. Howwzat! :laugh:


Howzat with one W.... oh how i jest.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the classics have been missed during what appears to be a throw back to school (i.e these English lesson's and the rightful response of no fun in grammar) let me recap "Ronnie and Reggie" the cats and words "mental defects":laugh::laugh:LMFAO.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Howzat with one W.... oh how i jest.


Clearly a technical error rather than a mistake at the source *coughcough*



AndyMulz said:


> Theres no fun in grammar :laugh:


Maybe not. But there's tones on messing up with your reading (or in the grammar case, with your writing) :rofl:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

now, I'm just gettin (sorry getting) a headache.

Has K had nothing to do at the weekend?...it is getting very technical.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I never do. I hate weekends.

Heck never even during the week I get that busy, I'm what they call "a ponderer".... which I just came up with myself and then I called myself 'them'.

Anyhoo, basically a ponderer is someone who ponders alot about the possibilities and comes up to no conclusion. That's why I have so much free time.

For that matter, gettin is rather a technicality than a mispell and it is intended that way... Ok now I'm just being a smartass


----------



## scott23 (Jun 23, 2009)

i couldnt agree more. Not just bjj but i guess cat fights with a principle combined of Kung-Fu hahahahaha. but honestly yes they do have a very good guard positioning.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

thank god scott has replied and save me having to come up with a reply to K - lost in a world of grammar - let me think...or is that ponder???:happy:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't be fooled, he's an alter ego to mess you up on a longer run.

Pretty much like in horror movies - the surpense is up, they hear a noise behind the door... and then it was nothing more but the neighbour's dog... you feel comfort and then the monster shows up and eats it. Basically scott23 is here to give you a false sense of comfort and when you leave your guard down, that's when I burst through the door and go pack man on you.

I shouldn't be an editor, I should be writing fiction books, that's what. And then editing them.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm just certain we as humans have evolved our fighting game from observing animals, so the True practictioners of many of the Martial Arts are infact animals.

Observing my Staffordshie Bull Terrier Otis, now these dogs have reputations for being very aggressive and so on yet he's soft as shit, however he loves a good scrap with me and has never once taken it too far, always preffering to nibble than to savage, yet observing him when he's on his back one would presume he's humped Eddie Bravo's leg a good few times because he knows his stuff...

I could be wrong... we as humans learnt it from somewhere


----------

